# what organic ferts and nutes do u prefer?



## S']['()|\|3D (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey everyone i just wanted to start a discussion about which organic nutes/ferts everyone prefers to use and when to use them during ur grow; for example during veg or flowering.

I've heard good things about fox farms soil ocean forest, big bloom (flower), grow big (vegging), and tiger bloom (flowering) correct me if im wrong lol im a newbie. 

Lets keep this going!!!!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 30, 2007)

> big bloom (flower), grow big (vegging), and tiger bloom (flowering)


These aren't organic but semi organic. I like worm castings. Use anywhere from 20-50% in my mix.


----------



## WHITEWIDOW66 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fish mix has good results for vegging 

Bat Gauno for flowering but can be used through out all stages


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 2, 2007)

Metanaturals... and Botanicare products are organic 100% meta's for sure. 

I liked the meta's  and haven't tried the botanicare pbp but i want trganic is the way to go..for sure


----------



## HGB (Aug 2, 2007)

living organics here  

I feed the beasties that feed the plant :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 3, 2007)

> haven't tried the botanicare pbp but i want to.


Same here.


----------



## jjsunderground (Aug 21, 2007)

iguana juice grow and iguana juice bloom also jumpstart overdrive barricade and voodoo juice...all from advanced nutrients..you can find them cheapest at planetnaturals.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 21, 2007)

i like to stick with humbolt county product line for the most part. but for blooming i use this industrial strength stuff so i get more out of it and it lasts longer. not to sure on the name off hand it looks like the blue mircale grow stuff but its not. its got some other clear stuff and some white stuff too. works awesome though.  insecticdes. Organicide works awesome. toboacco crushed red pepper mix.  bout to try the Flora Nova products to see how they work along with the earth juice products. have yet to use the FF ones but i think that will end up being my top choice.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 21, 2007)

Biobizz Algamic, Grow, Bloom, Top Max and Root Juice all mixed up in a weak bat guana tea.


----------



## Hick (Aug 21, 2007)

> what organic ferts and nutes do u prefer?





> for blooming i use this industrial strength stuff so i get more out of it and it lasts longer. not to sure on the name off hand it looks like the blue mircale grow stuff but its not.


If it's "blue" (like toilet water) it is not organic..


----------



## jash (Aug 21, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Biobizz Algamic, Grow, Bloom, Top Max and Root Juice all mixed up in a weak bat guana tea.


 using mentioned biobizz mix also-seems that plants love it


----------



## 50bud (Aug 28, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Biobizz Algamic, Grow, Bloom, Top Max and Root Juice all mixed up in a weak bat guana tea.


sounds good...could you give a ratio.. i.e.-1 tsp of biobizz algamic+1/2 tsp of biobizz bloom etc.?


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 21, 2007)

Botanicare Pro Blend 3 pack. Huge buds week 5 of flowering! In my case!


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 25, 2007)

I use Fox Farm soil, and Botanicare. Both have given me SUPER results.
Along with Peruvian Bat Guano during Veg, mixed with Unsulphered Blackstrap Molasses (during both Veg and Flower).
All Organic....


----------



## asd3reff (Sep 27, 2007)

i use this


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 27, 2007)

Speaking of living organics, The History Channel had a show on fertilizer last night.  The last 4 minutes of the show were all about mycorrhizal fungi.  With this living fungi yield can increase by 20% when used with fertilizers.  There really wasn't much more on it than that, but it just goes to show you that living organics is the key to the future. :aok:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 27, 2007)

i seen that also. i also seen the guy on dirty jobs mix compost up for a mushroom farm


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 29, 2007)

Meatnaturals..............that's the best i've used so far.


----------



## Lil Elvis (Nov 22, 2007)

I use Old Age Veg and Old Age Bloom as well as Hygrozime


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Nov 26, 2007)

Metanaturals... and Botanicare PBP


----------



## FATBOY (May 1, 2008)

I love earth juice products I use the grow bloom and micro blast for all stages in differnt mixes I aslo use rooters mycorrhizal fungi granules with great results very easy to use very forgiving


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (May 2, 2008)

Im using fish emulsion for veg (ensures no burning) and i plan to use bone meal for flowering!


----------



## Killertea08 (May 12, 2008)

I have grown small time and had great results with Canna's Bio Flores mentioned my Soma.  I have also tried Metanaturals, and a product called Sugar Peak it has molasses in it which is Beastie friendly hehe.  I love Fox Farm's Ocean Forest and I mix in lots of perlite so my roots get lots of air.  Then on the bottoms I mix in some guano for a bloom boost.


----------



## The scientist (Aug 2, 2008)

I use Alaskan Fish Fertilizer for veg. it is 5-1-1.  I use Fox Farm Tiger Bloom (2-8-4) for flowering every watering.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 2, 2008)

There are many great brands of Organic and Semi Organic nutes. 
Metanaturals is 100% organic and a really good nutrient.
Botanicare makes pure blend pro  for soil and hydro that are great. also organic
General Hydroponics makes fine semi organic nutrients like their flora nova series.

Advanced nutrients i even think has a organic line or semi organic. 

Anyways hope that helps. 

Yes and as mentioned by the scientists alaska brand fertilizers. They make a grow and bloom.


----------



## kubefuism (Aug 5, 2008)

I preffer Neptune's Harvest fish emulsion.  The plants really love it.  However, watch what NPK you buy. There is a 2-4-1 I use for veg and flower....Yes I know its not what your suppose to use the whole time through but it does a great job for me.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 5, 2008)

fox farms, that what we use lately, even fish smelly ferz.  I realized its good.. but would like to stick with organic and improve it  that does SAVE MONEY!!

guano and fish eyes, soak in little water, you will be surprise how smelly it will go, mix with water then.  its organic ferz.


----------



## palafox (Aug 16, 2008)

I grow outside and use goat manure and rock phosphate


----------



## city (Aug 16, 2008)

I like this. something like this should be a stickykind of like a poll or something so us newbs can have an idea of what we should and ashouldnt be using..

I use Ionic veg,bloom and boost. good for hydro and soil.
anyone els use this stuff?


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 24, 2008)

what are some easliy available organic nutes that can be found in local shops?


----------



## bigtymer930 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have found that the best organics to use are from Blue Mountain Organics.  I use the SPT all the way thru the grow, and the Flower Power 2 weeks into flowering.  I also feed the micro organisms with Molasses. Very green and thick growth, biggest buds ever. Blue Mountain Organics can only be found on ebay but they are really cheap and they work the best.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 3, 2008)

botanicare pureblend pro Grow, Bloom, Bloom supplement, so far, not nute burn or issues, started at half recommended dosage, they seem to love it thus far!


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Oct 8, 2008)

try some terracycle.
its really really good.
A mariajauna grower founded the product in an attempt to bring in a bigger yield....... and it worked.


----------



## bubbleCloset (Oct 16, 2008)

what about things like eggshells and sunflower seeds


----------



## painterdude (Nov 2, 2008)

0-7-0 bat guano, 1/2 cup per gallon, 8-3-1 bat buano, 1/6 cup per gallon AND one tablespoon of ORGANIC black strap molasses to complete the tea.....been feeding it a small amount daily during flowering.......am changing schedule...


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 3, 2008)

*I heard green sand is amazing. it has what alot of good soil blends don't have enough of. Soluble potash, or p. It has like a 0-0-3 formula and is all organic.*


----------



## solarz (Nov 3, 2008)

Green sand takes a LONG time to break down.  It is like with some other organic nutes that you have to mix and let break down (usually about 2 weeks) before the plants will actually be able to use it (this is if being used as a soil amendment).  If you use greensand in some sort of tea, it is water soluable so it will be able to be absorbed by the plants if it is mixed into clean water and bubbled for 24-36 hrs.


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont know the exact ratio's i just add what i add and it works:hubba:
for veg i use pro-mix with worm castins, peruvian seabird guano, mexican bat guano, greensand, lime
for flower i use pro-mix with worm castins, jamaican & indonesian bat guano's greensand, bone meal, lime


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 5, 2008)

bigtymer930 said:
			
		

> I have found that the best organics to use are from Blue Mountain Organics.  I use the SPT all the way thru the grow, and the Flower Power 2 weeks into flowering.  I also feed the micro organisms with Molasses. Very green and thick growth, biggest buds ever. Blue Mountain Organics can only be found on ebay but they are really cheap and they work the best.



Using Blue Mountain Organics SPT right now, they've also got some great bird ****.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 5, 2008)

EarthJuice Grow and Bloom along with Catalyst(Xatalyst in Canada) and feed once or twice (within the lifespan of an individual plant) with a special Microblast tea. I often give my girls some Alaska Fish MORBLOOM every so often to keep them happy. With all my teas I aerate for 24 hrs. Everyone Keeper Green!


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

solarz said:
			
		

> Green sand takes a LONG time to break down.  It is like with some other organic nutes that you have to mix and let break down (usually about 2 weeks) before the plants will actually be able to use it (this is if being used as a soil amendment).  If you use greensand in some sort of tea, it is water soluable so it will be able to be absorbed by the plants if it is mixed into clean water and bubbled for 24-36 hrs.



*True but heres the trick.

The green sand is layered at the bottom for flowering, so it will be PLENTY broken down by then!*


----------



## solarz (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey dom...i would suggest using some LK (or something similar) when "mixing" the amendments into the "soil" while letting it sit and break down.  I would also continue to flip/mix the soil (with added amendments) while keeping it moist, NOT WET, w/ a liquid karma (or something similar) + h2o mix.  It will speed up the breaking down process of the greensand, and any other amendments that break down over time, thus making it available for uptake by the plant by the time you are ready for transplant.  That way you don't have to burry the greensand at the bottom of the pot, which would allow the roots to access the nutes it needs from the greensand and/or any amendments during any time...veg or flower.  Good luck with bro

**Dom, not saying that your proposed method wouldn't be efficient...just another method/opinion to think about**

solarz


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*Thanks buddy, I know you didn't mean that!

The way I do my soil mix is almost the same as Subcools super soil mix.

I mix each layer individually in a seprate container before adding so its not a smooth transition, more like a deffinate "layer"*


----------

